# ESL Close of Market Trading Program



## philc99 (7 July 2011)

I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this program or ESL or any general advice about these programs?
thanks


----------



## suebrissy (10 July 2011)

philc99 said:


> I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this program or ESL or any general advice about these programs?
> thanks



 I have been approached numerous times by ESL and am also considering this program, a bit sceptical about their persistence when the program is limited to a certain number of people because it won't work if large numbers of people or trades are being made. I was hoping someone would have some first hand information of the program as I was told they have been around about 20 years.


----------



## mary (29 July 2011)

philc99 said:


> I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this program or ESL or any general advice about these programs?
> thanks




Get detailed information about the program.
Keep also in mind,  there are  scams around.
Ask for a trial period.
Warranty of the product. 
Money back guarantee.
I'll pass on any new information as available.


----------



## roblawson (2 August 2011)

I too was contacted by ESL and did quite a bit of research trying to justify this type of program as I was very keen to overcome my scepticism.

Check out the attached article, specifically the bit about back testing - it might give you a bit of insight into how the great results from share trading software packages may have been achieved.

I am not saying it won't product good results, it may well do - however it seems it is quite likely the results advertised may have been achieved using back testing.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 August 2011)

> I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%.



If this system was worth $9000 then the creators would trade it themselves and make their fortunes. But no, sell the system instead? Bloody crazy people I tell ya.

See the truth in this ....



> Greetings all--
> 
> Developing trading systems that are profitable is very hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy84 (2 August 2011)

The first four posts in this thread are by first time posters all who joined within a month of each other......


----------



## MichaelThomas (4 August 2011)

I'm actually using them but i only just started so it's too early to give any real insight.

Setup took about half hour and before you can trade you need to organise a trading account. This is free but it can take a few days.

Since i started trading it's been good...i'm still nervous but my sister and her husband have been using them for a few years and they love them so i'm optimistic. Once i have more experience i'll be able to provide a bit more detail, but so far so good.


----------



## stockGURU (4 August 2011)

Anyone who is planning on handing over their hard earned dollars to this company should consider the following:

1. Why are they not licensed? Their website quotes no AFSL number.
2. Why does their domain name have domain privacy? No legitimate company would use domain privacy as it essentially hides their company information so they cannot be traced or identified easily.
3. The price of their service is quoted *nowhere* on their website. Why? Probably because they don't want to scare off prospective cusomers until their sales team has a chance to extract money from them.
4. Their website says "Copyright  © ESL 2007" and yet their domain name was not registered until March 11, 2011. Hmmmmm....
5. What exactly are you investing in? Their website contains no detail, only sales waffle like, "Advanced technology and commitment to personal relationship management means our clients have access to a superior tailor-made trading experience". This is pure sales BS!
6. Their website says, "Our continuing technology investment has been repaid by recognition through industry awards and marketplace response." Huh? What awards? What "marketplace response"? What is "marketplace response" anyway?

IMO, you would have to be a fool to hand over money to this extremely dubious company.

Caveat emptor!


----------



## stockGURU (4 August 2011)

MichaelThomas said:


> Since i started trading it's been good...i'm still nervous but my sister and her husband have been using them for a few years and they love them so i'm optimistic. Once i have more experience i'll be able to provide a bit more detail, but so far so good.




Hi Michael,

You say you sister and her husband have been using them for a few years, but their domain name was registered in March this year. What was their previous domain name?

Also, their company name is mentioned *nowhere* on their website. A bit strange don't you think? For the benefit of all ASF members and visitors can you please ask your sister and her husband the name of the company they handed over their money to and post it in this thread.

Many thanks!


----------



## Site2sitemedia (19 August 2011)

Hi All, 

Today (18/08/2011) i received a phone call from a guy by the name Will Taylor announcing that i was very lucky to win this opportunity as there is only 400 selected people.  He asked about the wonderful and useless marketing brochure that I received in the mail which I had no idea how I got it,  Apparently I was given as an referral by an accountant.  He was unable to advise and my cousin has being doing my tax since my first job .. . . . . As the comments below,  I was told to Google “esl leading edge software” for information on how this wonderful software operates while I am sleeping and  I was unable to find anything, i.e. ABN, company name or domain registration details on www.esl-corporate.com or www.esltrader.com.   But I did have an address that was on the brochure and covering letter by Brian J Chambers.  The company address is Level 46, 1 Farrer Pl, Sydney which I am pretty sure these are virtual offices,  Will was calling from Melbourne.

My starting package was $9500 AUD,  $9000 for the business and $500 for investing which apparently I should make back in 3 - 4 months.  So due to the final 4 spots, Mr Taylor  suggested that I should grab my spot by COB the following day.  Naturally, They accept all credit cards. 

So with all being said, somehow and in a weird curious way I am considering to join the program  but at the same time I don’t want to lose my hard earn working money.  So for the “what if” and a piece of mind, I am going to take sometime to do a little investigating and see if I can get referrals from consumer affairs, ABR and Fair Trading.   I will let you all know how I go,  In return,  Please share any information you know too. . . 

BTW – All the award winning websites with the broken links  i.e  smallbusiness-guide.com, esl-corporate.com, stockexchangecommission.com and esltrader.com all have the same domain registrar.

Please remember, anybody can create an article in Wikipedia

Thanks. 

Investor-investigator.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 August 2011)

Very obvious spam here.

Moderators, can we get this thread removed and the spivs who started it removed also?  ie. bans for phil, sue, mary ,rob and michael.


----------



## boffin125105 (26 August 2011)

Hi all, I have had this lady ringing me for the past week about their program that will make me thousands of dollars in a short time and she told me to look up 3 sites that would repel my fears about loosing my money, I had a look and told her that anyone can set up web sites if they have the knowledge, that can support her claims about this great program. She also told me that they were Asics backed and I told her that having a business registered does not prove anything to me and that it doesn't mean that they are legitimate anyone can register a business and get an ABN. She told me that as of today there are only 2 programs left for sale and that she would call me back in a hour after I get the chance to do some research via public forums etc so I wish to thank all you great people on this site for pointing out the flaws in the web pages she told me to look at, I think once again you have saved me from shooting myself in the foot and buying this program.


----------



## Grateful x100 (14 October 2011)

It appears to me that ESL Software is the latest incarnation of this scam.

ESL appears to be very impressive.

A search on Google for ESL took me to:
* The ESL website http://www.eslfinancial.com which was similar to the beautiful glossy booklet that ESL sent me unsolicited
* The International Stock Exchange Commission http://www.stockexchangecommission.com from whom ESL have won an international award
* The Small Business Guide http://www.smallbusiness-guide.com which contains a glowing review of ESL
* eshare magazine http://www.esharesmagazine.com/and_the_winners_are.php that lists ESL as one of the top 5 performers

I sent an email in reply to their message and requested their ABN plus AFS licence number.

I received a phone call and was given the ACN as 131 814 849. This was listed on the ASIC National Names Index as: ESL INVESTOR SERVICES AND QUINOX SYSTEMS PTY LTD.

ESL informed me that as ESL were selling the software ESL didn’t need an AFS licence.

I was also told that ESL was selling a limited number of ESL software licences so that ESL couldn’t manipulate the market. ESL are full of themselves if ESL think 400 amateur traders are going to impact the market more than the institutional investors. I guess ESL would only recommend dogs and so they may have a chance of effecting those share prices.


----------



## georgebell (17 November 2011)

I came across this site as I have a friend running the ESL Program and I was searching some further info on the company. Rather disconcerting to see this negative feedback on ESL, considering I am interested in buying the program myself. I wonder how much of this is in fact heresay and written by people genuinely running the program. Given his experience with ESL I can’t honestly see how it can be called a scam!? He received everything that was described pre purchase, was promptly delivered the program and has had ongoing support ever since.  

It’s been very interesting to watch his progress especially as I have a large portfolio managed by a broker. Over the past 6 months my managed fund through my broker has gone significantly backwards, trading mainly a blue-chip portfolio. During the same period my friend has achieved a good steady return using the program, albeit there was one month that didn’t go so well with the US Debt Crisis impacting the entire market. Since that time he has been achieving a good consistent return and my managed fund has been subjected to a fair amount of ridicule. He runs two settings, one on medium to high risk and also one focusing on blue-chip stocks.

Considering I pay a lot of money in fees to my broker, as opposed to a modest cost my friend paid to purchase the ESL Program, I am very impressed. He has regular contact with his one on one advisor who has guided him through the process from day one and is at his beck and call as required. He’s not running the program 'fully automated' or anything silly like that, but at the click of a button, the program does all of the charting and analysis resulting in a list of options each day to invest into. He applies his own input then into the decision making process and once he makes his selection he can track the stocks through the program which, based on his preferences, will recommend when to sell. His preference is to manually buy or sell through the broker, rather than placing automatic orders. 

I think that I was a bit pessimistic initially, especially with the claims about its historical performance, however having seen first-hand that it can outperform conventional methods of trading and am seriously considering an opportunity to get involved myself. I will however certainly be getting him to ask some questions about the content of this website before I proceed.


----------



## elbee (17 November 2011)

georgebell said:


> I'm a pretty green trader but have found some excellent returns of late through short term trading the blue chip stocks. I have some very useful software that assists with alerting potential options. Having not seen very good volumes being traded on mid-low value stocks, the blue chips have certainly proven to be a great option. Perhaps a good time to buy a number of the big players at low prices for the longer term as well..?






georgebell said:


> Hi all, I'm about to enter the market and am keen to trade on a regular basis. I have $10K that I will look to spread across 5 stocks initially. Can anyone recommend any trading platforms that could possibly assist in my analysis and decision making processes? I've heard there are some very useful tools out there but would like to draw on others experience to ensure I get off on the right foot. Thanks!




Some contradictory messages?


----------



## georgebell (17 November 2011)

Hi Elbee, yes thank you for pointing that out!? My wife Nancy and I share the same login as she doesn't have a domain registered email. For _your_ information I'm the green trader and she's just entering the market. Having worked her whole life for her nest egg she prefers to be independent of myself in the growing wealth department. Cheers..


----------



## robz7777 (17 November 2011)

georgebell said:


> It’s been very interesting to watch his progress especially as I have a large portfolio managed by a broker. Over the past 6 months my managed fund through my broker has gone significantly backwards, trading mainly a blue-chip portfolio. During the same period my friend has achieved a good steady return using the program, albeit there was one month that didn’t go so well with the US Debt Crisis impacting the entire market. Since that time he has been achieving a good consistent return and my managed fund has been subjected to a fair amount of ridicule. He runs two settings, one on medium to high risk and also one focusing on blue-chip stocks.
> 
> Considering I pay a lot of money in fees to my broker, as opposed to a modest cost my friend paid to purchase the ESL Program, I am very impressed. He has regular contact with his one on one advisor who has guided him through the process from day one and is at his beck and call as required. He’s not running the program 'fully automated' or anything silly like that, but at the click of a button, the program does all of the charting and analysis resulting in a list of options each day to invest into. He applies his own input then into the decision making process and once he makes his selection he can track the stocks through the program which, based on his preferences, will recommend when to sell. His preference is to manually buy or sell through the broker, rather than placing automatic orders.




Why do you need a broker to purchase a managed fund? 

If your friend's portfolio is going so well why not just pay him for recommendations instead?


----------



## georgebell (18 November 2011)

robz7777 said:


> Why do you need a broker to purchase a managed fund?
> 
> If your friend's portfolio is going so well why not just pay him for recommendations instead?




Hi Rob, sorry just to clarify I have a managed fund that is overseen by my broker. I pay him a mint to look after all of my investments, hence why I'm keen to look at self management. Perhaps rather than hitting your head against a brick wall, as a newby to this forum I would hope for some more constructive feedback? My wife Nancy provides me with enough grief on this front!!

I am interested in taking more control over how my money is invested and having actually seen ESL's performance I felt this would be a good option. I am in two minds now after doing some further research and would like to draw on the experience of others in this forum to perhaps suggest viable alternatives.

Finally with regard to paying him for recommendations I understand that he is bound by an agreement not to onsell the information from the program. Thanks, George.


----------



## robz7777 (18 November 2011)

georgebell said:


> Hi Rob, sorry just to clarify I have a managed fund that is overseen by my broker. I pay him a mint to look after all of my investments, hence why I'm keen to look at self management. Perhaps rather than hitting your head against a brick wall, as a newby to this forum I would hope for some more constructive feedback? My wife Nancy provides me with enough grief on this front!!
> 
> I am interested in taking more control over how my money is invested and having actually seen ESL's performance I felt this would be a good option. I am in two minds now after doing some further research and would like to draw on the experience of others in this forum to perhaps suggest viable alternatives.
> 
> Finally with regard to paying him for recommendations I understand that he is bound by an agreement not to onsell the information from the program. Thanks, George.




Sorry George I have just read a number of posts from others who simply come to sites such as these to spruik a product with amazing returns (only for those selling the product that is). Just get a little skeptical. 

Just out of interest what sort of returns (after fees) have you been getting from the managed fund recommended by your broker? 

Another question is what sort of return do you *need* to be getting? 

Once you take into account the apparent set up costs (someone suggested $8-10k I think) you would hope to be making some reasonable returns to have that initial costs paid back fairly quickly. By simply purchasing someone elses program are you really learning anything? If in three years the programs stops providing good returns what have you learnt that will be of benefit to you? Will you need to go out and find another system?

If your friend is a nice guy maybe he will offer a few recommendations for free?


----------



## investorpaul (18 November 2011)

Why does ASF get one of these every single week!!!!


----------



## georgebell (29 February 2012)

I've been wanting to trade on the NYSE for a long time but obviously with the time difference to Australia this would involve a shift in my sleeping habits!! I know some major stocks such as ESL offer trading outside of market hours, but how does this work? Do you place limit orders to buy and sell, or would it be more of a managed fund type scenario?


----------



## patty1691 (9 July 2012)

philc99 said:


> I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this program or ESL or any general advice about these programs?
> thanks




I mad the move to ESL 2 1/2 mounts ago and it hasn't helped me at all as a first time investor not knowing a thing they said they would be there every step of the way, reassuring me that it was the only way to go. So I invested  with them from that moment on wards that was it. A company that was to be by my side wasn't its now taken over a mount to get nothing back all money gone and a company that don't wish to help and never return phone calls. Get some one else to look after your money


----------



## patty1691 (9 July 2012)

suebrissy said:


> I have been approached numerous times by ESL and am also considering this program, a bit sceptical about their persistence when the program is limited to a certain number of people because it won't work if large numbers of people or trades are being made. I was hoping someone would have some first hand information of the program as I was told they have been around about 20 years.




They have only been hear since 2003 I invested with them and have not had any return at all in 2 1/2 mouths I have since canceled the program only to be left with nothing. ESL haven't been the greatest help to my start in the investment world as a first timer Ive been left with a bad taste in my mouth!! Don't use them unless you wish to see your money disappear


----------



## TJAMS (30 July 2012)

Hi we have just been bombarded with phone calls from ESL my husband is very keen to try it out but i'm very concerned as it is a lot of money to fork out. i would really appreciate a response from any who has experience with this company and their program good or bad that can help guide us with our decision Thank you  :1zhelp:


----------



## Paulee (17 October 2012)

TJAMS said:


> Hi we have just been bombarded with phone calls from ESL my husband is very keen to try it out but i'm very concerned as it is a lot of money to fork out. i would really appreciate a response from any who has experience with this company and their program good or bad that can help guide us with our decision Thank you  :1zhelp:




I have had this program for around 3 years. I did a lot of paper trading using this software. Then started trading based on recomendations. I lost around $10 k paper trading.  I was told to alter the parameters of the program to Blue chips only. Over the past 20 bluechip trades I have only broken even. I would have been better off just using a very basic charting software package. Remember if it sound to good to be true well ............!!


----------



## Lezlogan (19 March 2013)

Hi my first post here but I thought it needs to be mentioned. My 70 year old father wanted something to do . he got a call from esl and after forking out $9500 he got a cheap lap top , with a cd to load. This was 26/6 2012. Well being 70 he had no idea how to operate the software. 30 day money back guarantee wasnt honoured and , phone numbers are all disconnected, well websites dont even work and Mum and dad lost the fight with the banks to stop payments. this is my first post of this nature but I wanted to warn others. Any advice? Any one in Sydney can check the adress? Anyway hope others read this ...........


----------



## col baker (5 July 2013)

philc99 said:


> I am a very new investor and am considering purchasing this program for $9000+ which uses the end of day data together with historical data to identify underpriced securities. You then invest in some of these recommendations and sell when you have made 10%. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this program or ESL or any general advice about these programs?
> thanks




I bought it about 17mths ago Paper traded for 2 mths will mostly losses. Then bought 1 stock which went up 5% ( 10% is the mark to sell ) so I hung on to them. Stock then dropped 12% of original purchase price overnight so I couldn't sell them at a 5% loss.  The share I paid 19c for are now worth 2c.
As for the guarantee my 13 months were up 2 months ago. I have sent many e mails as well as phoning them for no result. I did receive a letter from their finance department about six weeks ago saying they were looking at my case. Nothing since.
I would NOT buy there software
Regards
Col


----------



## jenteel (16 August 2013)

I too have been scammed by so called ESL Financial services.  A company who does not exist and who has taken off with my $9000. I have even sent registered mail to their address only to have it returned as they do not operate there.  If anyone has any info on how we can go about chasing these people down to get our rightful refunds back i would be very interested to hear from you


----------



## bullswool (16 August 2013)

jenteel said:


> I too have been scammed by so called ESL Financial services.  A company who does not exist and who has taken off with my $9000. I have even sent registered mail to their address only to have it returned as they do not operate there.  If anyone has any info on how we can go about chasing these people down to get our rightful refunds back i would be very interested to hear from you




I was scammed by Eurosoft services pty ltd not sure if its the same company all seems a bit easy to take your money and no one will help they seem to get registered maybe should sue ASIC for registering them


----------



## jenteel (19 August 2013)

col baker said:


> I bought it about 17mths ago Paper traded for 2 mths will mostly losses. Then bought 1 stock which went up 5% ( 10% is the mark to sell ) so I hung on to them. Stock then dropped 12% of original purchase price overnight so I couldn't sell them at a 5% loss.  The share I paid 19c for are now worth 2c.
> As for the guarantee my 13 months were up 2 months ago. I have sent many e mails as well as phoning them for no result. I did receive a letter from their finance department about six weeks ago saying they were looking at my case. Nothing since.
> I would NOT buy there software
> Regards
> Col




I would be very interested to know how you got on to their finance company??!!  Have you heard from them at all since? And is there any further phone nos,/ addresses?


----------



## nettenick (14 March 2014)

Don't give these fraudsters a cent. I have been scammed by this mob. When I first bought their program 2 years ago they were named ESL Financial Services. Cost me $5500 so far.  With a 12 month guarantee to make $20,000 in first year or money back. Or pay another $4300 if successful after 12 months. They renewed my warranty after 10months because apparrrently I wasn"t using the program correctly. Utter rubbish. I haven't made any profits overall. Approx 6-8 months ago all email addresses and phone numbers are gone. I know of many people that have been scammed by this mob. These people are trying to recover their funds from these fraudsters. They also call themselves Quinox or something. The data provider Netway Solutions is equalling appalling. They have never answered any queries on their Send a question section with no phone contact. I'm just glad that I would only agree to half of ESL's fee until proof of success. Most of the companies that appear on the so called buy list are distressed and under capitalised companies. There is no fundamentals supplied with the data that is provided. You still have to work out whether the companies are worth investing in which is not the help that they promise. They even tried to sell me a second program before I had even started using the first program, of which I declined. Just please avoid this scam everybody so you don't get burn't like myself and many others.


----------

